
Is AMD Returning to Open-Source BIOS/Coreboot Support? - ragerino
https://news.slashdot.org/story/19/09/01/224238/is-amd-returning-to-open-source-bioscoreboot-support
======
ragerino
Found this article while looking if Libreboot is supporting AMD Ryzen for my
DIY homelab / NAS box. Found an outdated HN article too and thought this might
interest someone on HN.

